# [Resolved] Blurred Thumbnails and Image Preview



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok maybe someone can help me out here. I run on Windows ME and I got a brand new NVIDIA G Force 4 64Mb Video card. I've been using everything with no problems and then recently my thumbnails and image previews started to look really odd. I really can't describe it and I dont have any idea what could of caused it. I know they worked before. Its like I turned off the computer one day and it was all working and appearing fine, and then the next time I used the computer, the images started to get blurred. Now also I need to say that when I do open the images they open up fine, its just that the image preview as well as the thumbnails are really not looking good. Another point to bring up. Not all of my files act this way. Its only some of them that act in this manner. I've attached a pic of my window to show you what the problem is.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG, CodeShark. It may be a problem with the video card or driver installation. Let's try a test. Right click on My Computer and select > Properties > Performance > Graphics. Reduce the hardware acceleration to None for a test. (Everything will scroll really slowly, but we are just testing). Reboot and see if the thumbnails are displayed normally.

And just for added info, is the problem only occuring with jpeg files, or does it include gif thumbnails as well?

I rather doubt that this is a registry/file association problem, but can't rule it out. You can try downloading the all-in-one jpeg fix from this site and double clicking it to merge to the registry:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/one.human/reg/JPE_JPEG_JPG_IE_fix.reg

It is from this site:

http://www.geocities.com/one_human/advanced.html#mspaint_fix

There is an analogous file for gifs as well.


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

Now that you mention it, it appears to be only jpegs that are affected. BMPS and GIFS appear fine. as you've seen in the picture only the Jpgs appear like that. So what Do I do now?


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

O wait nevermind. It turns out that the registry thing that you gave me FIXED my problem! Thank you So much!! o and yes before i forget again. It is a pleasure posting on these boards and thank you very much for the warm welcoming.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It won't hurt to to run the registry patch in any case; it simply restores default file associations for jpegs.

But if the problem doesn't occur with hardware acceleration disabled, then it is almost certainly a problem with the Video card or the driver installation and you should reinstall those.

I have seen some rare instances of jpegs being corrupted by faulty AMD processors, but the problem only occured when viewing them with Internet Explorer and not was not exclusive to thumbnails.

If the problem has begun in the last 4 days, one thing you can do is restore a previous registry. This may fix the video driver problem. To do a registry restore in WinMe, click Start>Run and enter:

scanreg /restore

You will need to be prepared to reboot. Only select a registry from one of the first 4 displayed, the 5th or oldest will probably fail. You also have the option of doing a System Restore in WinME, which is different than a scanreg /restore. And you may have more restore dates to choose from.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I see you have a fix . Outstanding. You must have inadvertantly damaged a registry association for thumbnails. Usually when that happens they don't display at all!


----------

